# kahr cw45 live round stuck n chamber



## jawa (Sep 28, 2011)

How do i get the live round out of the chamber the slide will not pull back and the round is hornady TAP 45 auto plus P if any body could help me u would be my hero lol


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if you do not have experience , DO NOT MESS WITH THIS!!!

take it to a gunsmith, have them remove the round... then send it back to kahr for service..... you can not ship a firearm with a live round so forget about sending it till its unloaded


----------



## jdcjr (Aug 24, 2011)

I had the exact same issue with my CW45 with a Hornady round. It seems the Hornady are just a tad longer than most.

I finally just pulled the slide back with all I had and it ejected the round. I mean you have to pull on the slide like your trying to pull if off the gun. After I got the round out I disaasembled the gun and gave everything a good cleaning and inspection. I found a little roughness on the barrel ramp so I used my dremel tool to smooth it up. The next day I went to the range and ran 6 magazines of Federal 230 gr FMJ through it without any issues.


----------

